# Apple TV



## samallard (22 Mars 2007)

Salut,

je souhaite savoir si un Apple TV achete aux USA peut etre utilise sur une TV francaise?

Merci a vous.


----------



## unfolding (22 Mars 2007)

Bonjour

Mis &#224; part le cordon d'alimentation et le voltage le reste semble etre la m&#234;me chose, mais ces deux elements cit&#233;s sont d&#233;j&#224; un probl&#232;me en soi.


----------



## samallard (22 Mars 2007)

Donc un adaptateur pour le cordon et un transfo pour le voltage?


----------



## Dramis (22 Mars 2007)

L'alimentation est universelle pas besoin de transfo.  On dirait que le bidule est aussi compatible PAL/NTSC.  Il n'y a pas de problème, fonce.


----------



## samallard (27 Mars 2007)

A rappele cependant que ce petit joujou ne fonctionne que sur ecranj plat HD.


----------



## matthieu2278 (27 Mars 2007)

Hello, un fil est déjà ouvert à ce sujet...  

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=163491&highlight=apple+tv


----------

